# Turquoise Dt+Blue Lace Marble HM Spawn



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey everyone, don't know if any of you remember me, I haven't posted on here in a while. Well a lot has happened in the past week or two. Some of you may recall that I was going to spawn Adamu, my purple SD Male with the new female I ordered off Aquabid. Well things didn't go as planned. First of all when she came here, I noticed that she was at least a good 1/2" longer then Adamu, and was a behemoth lol. But I read some spawns where the male was bigger then the female, and it worked, so I tried it anyway. Once they were both conditioned I set the spawn tank up and put them together. Let's just say Adamu acted like an ex-con that just spotted a pretty woman after getting released from jail. Needless to say she got torn up and after 2 days he was only attacking her, and there were no signs whatsoever of spawning; so I broke them up. 

That was about 2 weeks ago, and since then I got a new male at a Cichlid store about a week ago, and now the both of them are in the spawning tank. Daxia, the female, is all healed and the spawn is going MUCH better this time around. There is aggression, which I know is common, but nowhere near anything like Adamu. Still no embracing, but he's adding onto the small bubblenest, and she is checking it out/being chased away  Anyway, pics!

Mizu: Turquoise Dt male




























Daxia: Blue Lace Marble HM female (HUGE)










Here's an old pic of the spawn tank, I've since added a bigger plant, a different heater, and a much better sponge filter. As well as some IAL to make em' all randy.  



















Its a 10 gallon filled to 5.5" and is heated to 84* 

Anyway hopefully I have some spawning SOON. I put them in at 9:00 AM, so maybe. I was just wondering, it is normal for him to chase her away when she gets near the nest right? I mean I know at first it is, but is he just not finished with the nest yet? Thanks, and please comment! Will update whenever I have new info


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Awww the female is beautiful!! I don't know much about spawning behavior but I hope you find some answers! I just put mine in an hr ago so I'm right there w ya! Dang waiting and watching game lol.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Well Daxia decided the nest wasn't to her liking, and destroyed it >.> It was a pretty crappy one though lol I guess she could tell he was more focused on showing off, then building one. 

Hopefully I wake up to a bigger one in the morning!


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

good luck!


----------

